# To buy or not to buy



## Bashmaki (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello guys,
I've been lurking here for a few days; joined yesterday.
A little about me. 
I was raised by a logger/rancher in South Dakota/Minnesota. I owned a small logging operation in my late twenties through my thirties when the demand for pulpwood outstripped the stumpage available and stumpage got so high the little guy was squeezed out. I seen the writing on the wall and sold out. Some weren't so lucky and lost everything to the banks. I was lucky.

Pay it forward a bit . . . I'm in my mid 50's and gathering my retirement toys. I work for an engineering company as an inspector. Gotta sniff sawdust once in awhile so I've had a CSM for a few years. For some of us sawdust is a little like whiskey or cocaine . . . gotta have it in some shape or form.

Here is the deal . . . I've got what I think is an opportunity. An old boy in these parts bought a LumberMate 2000 about 8 years back and used it about 4-5 hours per year; it's been shedded

He's asking 3500 for the mill with no extension but has a sharpener & setter and a bunch of blades. To me this sounds like a good deal.
I get along well with my CSM and will probably always have it as I have a long set of bars for it for slabbing but this LumberMate BSM sounds to good to pass up. I've not seen it yet but will look at it on Friday afternoon when the crew quits early and I can get away. The old fellow claims it's nearly unused anyway.

Thanks,

Gus


----------



## Bashmaki (Aug 22, 2012)

*OK it's a good deal!!*

OK I think I answered my own question. I found a thread where a fellow is asking 6000 for a used LumberMate 2000 on wheels. This one is on wheels as well for 3500. May be a steal at this price!! I think it is a good deal.


Gus


----------



## gumneck (Aug 22, 2012)

You need to go get it right now. Leave and send back pics with your grin!!!


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like a real deal to me!!!!

Hmmmm, where is the address?!?!<grin>


----------



## Bashmaki (Aug 23, 2012)

Dad2FourWI said:


> Sounds like a real deal to me!!!!
> 
> Hmmmm, where is the address?!?!<grin>



Mum is the word on the address. I'll be going to look at it on Friday afternoon. It's listed in the local paper only; near as I can tell.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Aug 23, 2012)

that's an excellent deal. go get it, you wont regret it!


----------



## Bashmaki (Aug 24, 2012)

*took a look*

I went to look at this mill today. Was a little heart broken to see it out in the weather. That is where it has been for ten years. The head is covered with a tarp pretty well but this thing is weathered and used maybe more than he's letting on. Nothing worn out but it is used.
The wheels are off and the hubs are buried in the sawdust where they've been for some time; you can't even see them.
This one is the LumberMate 2000 Super with 12' of track with an 18hp Honda w/electric start. The axle springs are mounted right to the underside of the bed and the tongue is also; no trailer per se.
He has 30 blades; some sharp some not. He has a sharpener & set tool that go with it.
I didn't get pics. because I'd not been home since I found it.

The ad said 3200; he was already down to 3000 when I asked him again what he wanted for it in person.

Not sure what I'm going to do yet. It hasn't been started since last year; could be a bear to get started. Varnished gas & what-not. Who knows. Nothing looks warn much; just weathered!
Oh ya'; the lumber stacked nearby is pretty true; I
I think the old boy knew what he was doing when he put it together.

Gus


----------



## mad murdock (Aug 25, 2012)

If the thing is straight and not craked or broken and the mill cranks up/down and the wheels(band)and blade tensioner all seem ok, you can buy a lot of elbow grease for 3,000.00 IMO. Go fer it!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 25, 2012)

Bashmaki said:


> I went to look at this mill today. Was a little heart broken to see it out in the weather. That is where it has been for ten years. The head is covered with a tarp pretty well but this thing is weathered and used maybe more than he's letting on. Nothing worn out but it is used.
> The wheels are off and the hubs are buried in the sawdust where they've been for some time; you can't even see them.
> This one is the LumberMate 2000 Super with 12' of track with an 18hp Honda w/electric start. The axle springs are mounted right to the underside of the bed and the tongue is also; no trailer per se.
> He has 30 blades; some sharp some not. He has a sharpener & set tool that go with it.
> ...



First of all, Norwood didn't put 18hp Honda's on them, so it must have been a 20hp if it was a twin, or 13hp if it was a single cyl..

My Lumbermate has been sitting out side since 2003, so you can feel sorry for mine too! lol All it's done is fade the paint some, it hasn't hurt anything on the mill.

It wouldn't bother me at all that it's outside or that it's set for a year. At 3K price you can afford to rebuild the carb if needed.

For the way you described it, you should have brought it home with you! AND try extra hard to get the manual with it, it's one of the most important parts.

If it was around here, it would already be at my house!

SR


----------



## Dave Boyt (Aug 26, 2012)

If I saw the mill at that price, I'd sure go for it. Even replacing the engine (unlikely to be necessary), you'd still come out ahead. Usually not much problem with the track unless he bumped it hard from the side. Mad Murdock has good advice. Check out the movement and controls. Check the bandwheel bearings and guides. They can be replaced. If the mill rolls down the track smoothly, it will cut straight. Norwood keeps parts and manuals in stock, so that should not be a problem. Good luck!


----------



## Bashmaki (Sep 13, 2012)

*OK I bought the mill*

This mill has a 20HP honda 30 blades a sharpener & setter and is on wheels. I bought it for a cool $2500 cash. Supposedly all it needs is a battery. I never listened to the motor. I figured at that price it didn't matter if it even ran. It runs up & down the track smoothly and the stickered lumber stacked in the mill yard looks true.

See pics. She's got weeds growing up around her but tomorrow the old by and myself are going to bail her out of the weeds and put the wheels on `er.

gus

View attachment 252749
View attachment 252750
View attachment 252751
View attachment 252757
View attachment 252758


----------



## PhilB (Sep 13, 2012)

Fantastic buy. I'm jealous.
Phil


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm jealous too!!!! but I am glad for you!!!!

Go make some dust!!!!! 

... and remember to share pictures!!!!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## Bashmaki (Sep 13, 2012)

*OK I bought the mill*

Thanks Guys! Got all the manuals too!

Can't wait to get the sawdust flying; I am pumped


Gus


----------



## Dave Boyt (Sep 14, 2012)

Ya done good. Deals like that fall in the once in a lifetime category! Norwood's website has a forum that's good for equipment specific info, so you might want to check it out, too.


----------



## hamish (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats on your new mill, and welcome to the Norwood Family.


----------



## danthe (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey I'm really sorry you got screwed...some people have no integrity at all. But there is redemption. I'm a very good hearted individual and I will release your of that burden and even offer you full 2500$ that you paid for:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


***what i'm really saying is i'm drueling:msp_razz: you lucky %$&&?%!


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Sep 14, 2012)

LOL!!! .... I guess you could call that "sawmill envy"!


----------



## Bashmaki (Sep 17, 2012)

danthe said:


> Hey I'm really sorry you got screwed...some people have no integrity at all. But there is redemption. I'm a very good hearted individual and I will release your of that burden and even offer you full 2500$ that you paid for:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> ***what i'm really saying is i'm drueling:msp_razz: you lucky %$&&?%!



The old boy wanted me to have the mill is what it amounted to. I used to own a small logging business and he retired from Potlatch some years ago. We knew some of the same people but our paths had never crossed. After our first visit in person he told me to go think about the mill; it wasn't going anywhere. I waited a few weeks and kept looking in the paper. His ad was gone. Finally I called him and asked if he he'd sold the mill. Nope!
Will you take 2500? 
Yup!
So I went over and put 25 clams in his hand.

We spent Friday afternoon digging the ol' girl out of the sawdust and getting the wheels under her. Now she's ready to haul home.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Sep 17, 2012)

That is great!!!

Take some pics and remember the day!!!! 

... and yes, I am a bit envyous too!!!!<grin!>

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## gumneck (Sep 25, 2012)

$2,500.......How do you sleep at night??????


AWESOME!


----------

